# Gentoo RescueStick selbst bauen

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne einen Live-USB-Stick auf der Basis von Gentoo (SysRescueCd) bauen.

Ich hab mir gedacht Fluxbox ist klein, und dient als Oberfläche.

als Programme hätte ich gerne:

```
conky, john, aircrack-ng, dsniff, hydra, ettercap, links, opera, nm-applet (wie ist das mit fluxbox? geht das da?), xterm, testdisk/photorec, cmospwd, ntfs-3g, ntfsprogs, dosfstools, wine (unter anderem wegen regedit), distcc kismet, dhcpcd, mc, gnu-parted, gparted, fdisk, memtest86+, rdesktop, teamviewer, tightvnc, 

samba, cups, chntpw, ... (mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.)
```

Ich hätte das gerne so:

Ich hab nen USB-Stick, den ich direkt auch in den RAM booten kann, wo das oben ist.

Ich hätte gerne meine Daten auch bei einem Neustart noch gleich (desktophintergrund, konfigurationsfiles, home, usw.)

Ich hab mir die SystemRescueCd mal angeschaut, und gesehen, das man die anpassen kann. (er sagt er findet kein isolinux in boot/, daraufhin hab ich das syslinux/ 

nach isolinux/ kopiert, und siehe da er meckert nicht mehr. (kann das noch gehen?), aber das ist so chaotisch. Da ist z. B. in der make.conf ein chost=i486 

eingetragen aber es ist ein i686. Man kann auch kaum was gescheit installieren, ohne fehlermeldungen.)

Deshalb meine Fragen?

 * Kann ich Gentoo auf 1(nagut, das wahrscheinlich zuwenig?) 4GB bringen, mit oben genannten wünschen?

 * Wie bringe ich Gentoo auf einen Stick, das es so bootet und die daten erhalten bleiben.

 * Und wie mache ich das so, dass es kein problem ist, das system ab und zu upzudaten und auf dem laufenden zu halten.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Keiner?

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Kann ich Gentoo auf 1(nagut, das wahrscheinlich zuwenig?) 4GB bringen, mit oben genannten wünschen?
> 
> 

 

Mach einfache eine Installation in ein chroot und du siehst wieviel Platz die gewünschten Pakete benötigen.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Wie bringe ich Gentoo auf einen Stick, das es so bootet und die daten erhalten bleiben.
> 
> 

 

Es gibt doch zig HowTo's zu diesem Thema. Es lohnt sich auch immer wieder mal ins Wiki zu schauen und auch hier im Forum hab ich schon einige Threads zu dem Thema gesehen (siehe Forumsuche).

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Und wie mache ich das so, dass es kein problem ist, das system ab und zu upzudaten und auf dem laufenden zu halten.
> 
> 

 

Wenn du das System erstmal in einem chroot installierst und dann erst auf den Stick kopierst, kannst du das chroot nach Lust und Laune updaten und dann immer wieder auf den Stick kopieren. Oder du installierst das System einfach normal auf dem Stick und aktualisiert es wie eine ganz normale Gentoo Installation, das geht halt auf die Lebensdauer des USB Sticks.

----------

## mattes

Servus,

das habe ich mir auch mal gebaut, einfach ein minimalsystem (+xfce)+ livecd-tools + irgendwelche angepassten Skripte von Knoppix.

Ich habe das hauptsächlich deswegen aufgegeben, weil I) nur wenige Computer ordentlich von USB booten, II) es ein ziemliches gefuckkel mit der xorg-config war. (Je nach Grafik im Rechner eine entspr. Config bauen).

Auf einigen Rechnern lief das ganz gut aber häufig nicht. Deswegen, und weil ich es ohnehin selten gebraucht hätte, hab ich das dann irgendwann aufgegeben.

Grüße

Mattes

----------

## LinuxTom

 *mattes wrote:*   

> II) es ein ziemliches gefuckkel mit der xorg-config war. (Je nach Grafik im Rechner eine entspr. Config bauen).

 

Sollte ja seid xorg-server1.7 und KMS ja kein Problem mehr sein.

----------

## schmidicom

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *mattes wrote:*   II) es ein ziemliches gefuckkel mit der xorg-config war. (Je nach Grafik im Rechner eine entspr. Config bauen). 
> 
> Sollte ja seid xorg-server1.7 und KMS ja kein Problem mehr sein.

 

hmm, KMS bei einem Rescuesystem das auf vielen verschiedenen Computer laufen soll. Ist KMS dafür nicht doch noch etwas zu neu?

Wäre da ein einfacher VESA Framebuffer-Treiber und Xorg mit fbdev nicht die bessere Wahl. Da kann man wenigstens ziemlich sicher sein das es auf fast allen Grafikkarten läuft.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe in den letzten 3 Monaten auf ca. 8 Rechnern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es sehr gut geht. Ohne eine xorg.conf anzufassen immer die perfekte auflösung. Egal ob Laptop, mit Zusatzbildschirm oder einen Rechner von dem man noch nicht mal weiß, welche Grafikkarte drin steckt und welcher Monitor geht. Ich Update jetzt gerade von 1.7 auf 1.9. Mal sehen, ob ich danach immer noch so begeistert bin.  :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Wie habt ihr das realisiert?

Mit Installation statt auf Festplatte halt auf USB?

Oder mit squashfs oder so?

LG Roland

----------

## LinuxTom

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wie habt ihr das realisiert?

 

http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Soweit bin ich auch.

Ich habs am Stick, und hab alles unnütze (Also die 64 kernel, und einen 32 bit kernel) gelöscht (auch die messages, die man mit den f-tasten anzeigen kann.

Aber was dann? Nutzt du das System wie es ist, oder passt du es weiter an, wenn ja wie?

Wenn man nach dem: (http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_Build_a_SystemRescueCd_with_your_own_kernel), oder dem (http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_personalize_SystemRescueCd) vorgeht, sagt er dass er keinen isolinux odner findet (er hat einen syslinux-ordner stattdessen).

Was mach ich da? den syslinux-ordner nach isolinux kopieren?

LG Roland

----------

## LinuxTom

ich habe es das letzte Mal vor 4 Monaten gemacht. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich in meinem Hostsystem dann noch einiges an Tools installieren musste. Bspw. um den Stick bootfähig zu machen. Ich werde Ende Februar mich wieder damit beschäftigen. Ich hoffe, dass reicht Dir (von meinen Seiten) erst einmal.   :Confused: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> ich habe es das letzte Mal vor 4 Monaten gemacht. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich in meinem Hostsystem dann noch einiges an Tools installieren musste. Bspw. um den Stick bootfähig zu machen. Ich werde Ende Februar mich wieder damit beschäftigen. Ich hoffe, dass reicht Dir (von meinen Seiten) erst einmal.

 

Wenn ich mich dann wenn ich Fragen habe Ende Februar bei dir melden darf, reicht mir das soweit.  :Laughing: 

Weiß wer anderer wie ich das mit dem isolinux/syslinux hinbekomme? Soll man probieren, diesen Skript auf syslinux statt isolinux anzupassen?

Oder kann man ohne Bedenken den Ordner syslinux kopieren, dass es einen Ordner isolinux gibt, der dem Ordner syslinux entspricht. 

Oder soll man da nur einen symlink drauf machen?

LG Roland

----------

